# Gun & Knife trading stopped on local site.



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

We have a local trading post site here and it has some great items. A great choice of many thing,s and then this morning out of no where the gun & knife section is removed with out warning. :scratch I don't think it was the mod,s fault. Something with where the site is hosted is all of a sudden anti gun. I,am very peed about this, but that,s the way it is.  Is this the future of small local trading post,s.  :gaah:


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Guns and knives are dangerous, I know this because I cut myself once......OK, twice..........:gaah::gaah::gaahNote: I have not shot myself.........YET). Sorry about your loss.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

:scratch What trading post??


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't know if i can say a trading site on here, and after they pulled that crap, don't really want them to get the advertisement. I will say it's outa east ky. To many other sites, but i hate to see one that has stood so long do this outa the blue.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Update they put a link to a link on there and while not as good the thang's back up and running. Still don't understand how ya can put a link to one and still not mess with their policy crap. O well we got it back anyway. Small victory for us little fellars down here.


----------

